# Dikhololo levies....



## skimble (Jan 7, 2009)

I got my statement via email about the dues for my 1 bd unit.  I emailed payment info to the usual place levy@dikhololo and the email bounced.  
Do any of you have another email address for paying Dik levies? 
Thanks


----------



## Sponge (Jan 8, 2009)

judy@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## skimble (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks You!


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 8, 2009)

*2010 Week*

Is it still March when we can pay our 2010 levy and deposit the week with RCI?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 8, 2009)

*Estimated Advance Levy Payments.*




Mimi39 said:


> Is it still March when we can pay our 2010 levy and deposit the week with RCI?


I thought they let you pay ahead on levies for as far into the future as you care to go. 

No ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 8, 2009)

I think they can only calculate the levy no more than one year ahead as to what the amount would be.  I go through the Mount Amanzi website to pay mine and right now I could only pay 2009 for Dikhololo, which I did.


----------



## PClapham (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone know what the 2 br mf for Dikhololo is for 2010?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 8, 2009)

So far, my two resorts will 'estimate' the mf if you pay in advance so you can pay and deposit early.  However, not sure how far ahead you can pay and deposit...would think 1-2 years would be max.


----------



## philemer (Feb 9, 2009)

*DIK levy policy*

Here's the DIK levy policy, direct from juanita@dikhololo.co.za --

*The estimated 2010 can only be deducted in March 2009. The 2010 calendar
only gets loaded on our system in March 2009.

The estimated 2011 can only be deducted in March 2010. The 2011 calendar
only gets loaded on our system in March 2010.*

They will charge you an estimated amount for 2010 until the final levy is set later this year.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 12, 2009)

PClapham said:


> Does anyone know what the 2 br mf for Dikhololo is for 2010?
> Thanks
> Anita



2 bedroom unit levy for 2010 is R 2660-00


----------



## TAG (Feb 28, 2009)

*Levy form?*

I just realized that tomorrow is March and I haven't heard anything from DIK about levy payment.  Didn't we get a form for levy payment via email last year?


----------



## JackieD (Feb 28, 2009)

TAG:
I sent mine in this week.  They can't process it until March 7th anyway so you're not late.

I just use the same form every year and revise it.  I send as an attachment to Judy or you can fax it.  You should get a confirmation of your payment request from Juanita in the Finance Dept.

It basically contains the following:

DIKHOLOLO
I agree to pay for my 2010 maintenance fee on my credit card below:

Credit Card number:                Expiration Date: 
cve Security Code: (3 digit number on back)
Please mark: MasterCard __ or American Express __ or Visa 

Name & Surname:
Dikhololo owner number:   

Please bank my week at RCI : YES   NO    
RCI number: 

Unit Size: 

Address: 
Contact details e-mail: 
Fax number:
Telephone number:


----------



## scrapbook nut (Mar 2, 2009)

*Message from Juanita*

I just received the following email:

----

Dear Shareholder
The amount of R3800.00 was deducted for the 2010 Maintenance fee.

Your 2010 weeks will be banked by Theresa (theresa@dikhololo.co.za) as requested.

Thank you for your payment
Kind Regards

Juanita Kloppers
Financial Department
Dikhololo
Tel: 012 277 9075
Fax: 012 277 9003
juanita@dikhololo.co.za

----

This is for two 1-bedroom red weeks. So they have started the process. 
Lisa


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 6, 2009)

actually now is a good time to do SA maint fees as the rand is around 10.30 or so  thats nice to see again.. I got mine last year at 10.75ish and did for a couple years. just got a email asking if I wanted to pay and bank my week with the funds in my account.. 

hope that happens soon.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 9, 2009)

*Banked yet?*

My cc was charged but I was wondering has anyone had their unit banked with RCI yet?


----------



## ira g (Mar 9, 2009)

My credit card was also charged but weeks have not been banked yet. Based on past history I would expect to see them in my account this week.


----------



## scrapbook nut (Mar 11, 2009)

My weeks were banked today.


----------



## philemer (Mar 11, 2009)

scrapbook nut said:


> My weeks were banked today.



Let us all know how they trade, will you?  You might want to compare to some sightings on the Sightings/Distressed Forum. Best of luck.


----------



## ira g (Mar 11, 2009)

My one bedroom Dik weeks were banked and my 2009 traded much better than my 2010.  Saw 160000 vs. 119000 with my 2010. I am not real happy with the drop in trade power but with the low mf they still give good value.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine still isn't banked.  Did you have to send a follow-up email after you were notified that your cc had been charged?


----------



## Laurie (Mar 12, 2009)

ira g said:


> My one bedroom Dik weeks were banked and my 2009 traded much better than my 2010.  Saw 160000 vs. 119000 with my 2010. I am not real happy with the drop in trade power but with the low mf they still give good value.


The gap between those numbers doesn't necessarily mean lower trade power - you need to compare exact same dates and areas for which both spacebanks qualify (ie 1 year before thru 2 years after). I'm not saying they both have the same trade power, but a higher number on a different year doesn't give us that information.


----------



## KarenP (Mar 12, 2009)

*Quick turnaround!*

I e-mailed Dik and got a payment confirmation from Juanita on March 4, my week was in my RCI account yesterday, March 11.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 12, 2009)

I didn't send an email but my week was deposited today.


----------



## janej (Mar 13, 2009)

Who did you email to pay levy?  I used Judy for the past two years.  But she did not get back to me yet this year.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 13, 2009)

I also sent mine to judy at judy@dikhololo.co.za

but my response came from: Juanita Kloppers   juanita@dikhololo.co.za that she had charged my cc

maybe you should try Juanita


----------



## JackieD (Mar 13, 2009)

First time ever, I was not able to use my Dikhololo to confirm a trade I made earlier this week.  It is for a Disney unit in October and Dik was not strong enough to confirm.  I always pull units with my Sanbonani and confirm with Dik...not this time....


----------



## philemer (Mar 13, 2009)

JackieD said:


> First time ever, I was not able to use my Dikhololo to confirm a trade I made earlier this week.  It is for a Disney unit in October and Dik was not strong enough to confirm.  I always pull units with my Sanbonani and confirm with Dik...not this time....



Did you grab the Disney week with your Sanbonani week? Is it a Red or Peak week?


----------



## JackieD (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, I used the Sanbonani --red week -- to get the Disney (Old Key West) property. So far I've been able to pull all the Disney's that have been on the sightings board with Sanbonani but the just deposited Dik doesn't pull any of them


----------



## philemer (Mar 14, 2009)

JackieD said:


> Yes, I used the Sanbonani --red week -- to get the Disney (Old Key West) property. So far I've been able to pull all the Disney's that have been on the sightings board with Sanbonani but the just deposited Dik doesn't pull any of them



That's awesome. Sanbonani is a resort we don't hear much about on TUG. What prompted you to buy there?

Many of us are feeling your pain on decreased TP. My Tenbury week dropped like crazy when I deposited my 2010 week.   It used to be a "tiger".


----------



## JackieD (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought my Sanbonani in 2002.  We wanted a gold crown and hubby was convinced we needed  a 3 bedroom for trading purposes.  It's gotten us to some great places and we've been happy.  Like everywhere, MF are creeping up but at 4300 Rand we're still satisfied with our purchase.


----------

